# más interesante de/que lo que hacía



## Dulcinea

hola a todos,

en google he incontrado ambas formas y ahora tengo dudas...

Este trabajo es mucho más interesante DE lo que hacía antes
Este trabajo es mucho más interesante QUE lo que hacía antes

Muchas gracias


----------



## beatrizg

Yo diria:

Este trabajo es mucho mas interesante que el que hacia antes.


____
lamento no poder usar acentos


----------



## beatrizg

Otra opcion:

Es mucho mas interesante lo que hago ahora que lo que hacia antes.

Un saludo.


----------



## Artrella

Acá dejo una consulta que hice a la RAE acerca de este tema, espero que sirva...



> CONSULTA RAE  9- *MAS DE / MAS QUE*
> 
> *más. *
> Adverbio comparativo que denota superioridad. Es palabra tónica, por lo que debe escribirse con tilde, a diferencia de la conjunción átona de sentido adversativo mas. Normalmente precede a adjetivos o adverbios: No he visto hombre más paciente; Tienes que hacerlo más rápidamente. Cuando modifica a un sustantivo, más funciona como adjetivo: Cada vez va más gente al teatro; Echa más garbanzos al puchero. También puede funcionar como pronombre: Ya no hay más. Cuando la comparación es expresa, el segundo término va introducido por la conjunción que, o por la preposición de si más va precedido de artículo: Juan es más rápido QUE todos nosotros; Juan es EL más rápido DE todos nosotros. También se emplea la preposición de cuando el término de comparación se inicia con lo o cuanto: Juan es más rápido DE lo que yo pensaba; «Mi madurez se va acercando a la senectud mucho más rápidamente DE cuanto siempre temí» (Moix Sueño [Esp. 1986]). En ninguno de estos casos debe emplearse como para introducir el término de la comparación: No hay nada más gratificante como un buen libro; debe decirse No hay nada más gratificante que un buen libro. Cuando más va seguido de la preposición de y un numeral o una expresión cuantitativa, denota exceso indeterminado en una cantidad: En la fiesta había más de doscientos invitados; Tomé más pastillas de las que me había recetado el médico.
> 
> 
> En el caso que es objeto de su consulta, el término de la comparación debe ir introducido por la preposición DE pues va precedido de artículo:
> Más caro DE lo habitual.
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> ----
> Departamento de Español al día
> RAE



Saludos!


----------



## dashforce

Entonces, según entiendo,

Más de (número o una expresión cuantitativa)
Más de (lo o cuanto)

Me parece que además de estos ejemplos, casi siempre se usa "que" verdad?


----------



## braco

Dulcinea said:
			
		

> hola a todos,
> 
> en google he incontrado ambas formas y ahora tengo dudas...
> 
> Este trabajo es mucho más interesante DE lo que hacía antes
> Este trabajo es mucho más interesante QUE lo que hacía antes
> 
> 
> La primera refiere a que el trabajo es mas interesante que antes
> La segunda forma refiere a que ese trabajo es mas interesante que el que se hacia anteriormente.
> AS FAR AS I KNOW.


----------



## Citrus

A mi entender . . . 

"Más de" se utiliza cuando se ha superado un límite establecido explícita o implícitamente.

"Más que" se utiliza cuando hay una comparación. 

Saludos
Citrus


----------



## Reili

Dulcinea said:
			
		

> hola a todos,
> 
> en google he incontrado ambas formas y ahora tengo dudas...
> 
> Este trabajo es mucho más interesante DE lo que hacía antes
> Este trabajo es mucho más interesante QUE lo que hacía antes
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Este trabajo es mucho más interesante DEL que hacía antes.


----------



## Rayines

> Este trabajo es mucho más interesante DEL que hacía antes.


*Hola: creo que en este ejemplo, usaría "de" si dijéramos: "Este trabajo es mucho más interesante de lo que yo creía" . Pero cuando lo compara con el que hacía antes, creo que sólo va: Este trabajo es más interesante que el que hacía antes".*


----------



## UomoSconociuto

puede 'mas que" significar 'excepto' tambien?
ej.  No tengo nada en mi bolsillo mas que mi cartera.


----------



## charmedboi82

UomoSconociuto said:
			
		

> puede 'mas que" significar 'excepto' tambien?
> ej.  No tengo nada en mi bolsillo mas que mi cartera.



Si, aunque me parece que "mas que" se enfoca mas en lo que no tengas, lo que te falte mientras "excepto" se enfoca mas en lo contrario.


----------



## Reili

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hola: creo que en este ejemplo, usaría "de" si dijéramos: "Este trabajo es mucho más interesante de lo que yo creía" . Pero cuando lo compara con el que hacía antes, creo que sólo va: Este trabajo es más interesante que el que hacía antes".*


 
 Ah bien, pero al menos en mi ciudad sí se puede decir  como antes mencioné. Saludos.


----------



## Julieta

Dulcinea said:
			
		

> Este trabajo es mucho más interesante DE lo que hacía antes
> Este trabajo es mucho más interesante QUE lo que hacía antes


 En el ejemplo que has dado es exactamente lo mismo optar por una oración u otra. Ambas significan lo mismo. Al tratarse de una comparación, lo más normal es utilizar sólo el "QUE":
Este trabajo es mucho más interesante QUE lo que hacía antes

Pero como el segundo término de la comparación empieza con "lo que", es posible utilizar también "DE":
Este trabajo es mucho más interesante DE lo que hacía antes.
Suena mucho  mejor usar DE, puesto que QUE frecuentemente compara sustantivos: Este trabajo es mucho más interesante que mi trabajo anterior. De todas formas lo dos casos son gramaticalmente correctos.
Espero haber ayudado.


----------



## Julieta

UomoSconociuto said:
			
		

> puede 'mas que" significar 'excepto' tambien?
> ej.  No tengo nada en mi bolsillo mas que mi cartera.



Más y mas son palabras distintas. Una lleva tilde y la otra no. El "más" de la comparación lleva tilde y el otro no. El "mas" sin tilde tiene el mismo significado que "pero". "No tengo nada en mi bolsillo mas que esto" sería en inglés "I' ve got nothing in my pocket but this". ¿Se  entiende?


----------



## solecito

Julieta said:
			
		

> Más y mas son palabras distintas. Una lleva tilde y la otra no. El "más" de la comparación lleva tilde y el otro no. El "mas" sin tilde tiene el mismo significado que "pero". "No tengo nada en mi bolsillo mas que esto" sería en inglés "I' ve got nothing in my pocket but this". ¿Se entiende?



Hola Julieta, correcto según mi diccionario,gracias por la ilustración y algo que yo no sabía es que el "más" de sumar(plus) también lleva acento/tilde.


----------



## charmedboi82

Julieta said:
			
		

> Más y mas son palabras distintas. Una lleva tilde y la otra no. El "más" de la comparación lleva tilde y el otro no. El "mas" sin tilde tiene el mismo significado que "pero". "No tengo nada en mi bolsillo mas que esto" sería en inglés "I' ve got nothing in my pocket but this". ¿Se entiende?



Si, se entiendo aunque no estoy de acuerdo.  Me parece que se esta utilizando 'mAs' (con acento) en este ejemplo asi que habla de una comparicion de alguen tipo, verdad?  Creo que estos usos de mas son igualitos al de arriba:

Tienes tu cartera en tu bosillo?  Si, y nada mas.
Quieres algo mas?  No, nada mas de lo que tengo, gracias.

No se trata del mismo uso?  Entonces, por que no lleva tilde?


----------



## Rayines

> Si, se entiendo aunque no estoy de acuerdo. Me parece que se esta utilizando 'mAs' (con acento) en este ejemplo asi que habla de una comparicion de alguen tipo, verdad? Creo que estos usos de mas son igualitos al de arriba:
> 
> Tienes tu cartera en tu bosillo? Si, y nada m*á*s.
> Quieres algo mas? No, nada m*á*s de lo que tengo, gracias.
> 
> No se trata del mismo uso? Entonces, por que no lleva tilde?


*Creo que estoy de acuerdo con vos,* *charmedboi82; para no llevar tilde tiene que reemplazar estrictamente a "pero": "Lo compró, mas no lo usa".*


----------



## adli

Hola Quiero pregunto en ingles.
 I want to learn from you as a professional that what is the meaning of 'prara mas' as Che preachs in Hasta Siempre

esa hora ira creciendo dia que pasa esa hora yo no prara mas

muchas gracias

Saludos![/quote]


----------



## Rayines

adli said:
			
		

> Hola Quiero pregunto en ingles.
> I want to learn from you as a professional that what is the meaning of 'prara mas' as Che preachs in Hasta Siempre
> 
> esa hora ira creciendo dia que pasa esa hora yo no prara mas
> 
> muchas gracias
> 
> Saludos!


*Hallo adli: Welcome to the Forum!!*
*It is very difficult to understand your sentence. I'll try to write it as I suppose it is in Spanish:*
*"Hasta siempre. Esa hora irá creciendo cada día que pasa. Esa hora ya no para más". In English, it would be something like this: "That hour will increase/grow each day; that hour won't stop (growing) (ever more?)".*
*My inference is supposing that you're speaking about a time shared with someone, and this is what the person says about it.*
*But it's only an inference  , from Buenos Aires,and sorry my English too.*
*Happy New Year!*


----------



## adli

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hallo adli: Welcome to the Forum!!*
> *It is very difficult to understand your sentence. I'll try to write it as I suppose it is in Spanish:*
> *"Hasta siempre. Esa hora irá creciendo cada día que pasa. Esa hora ya no para más". In English, it would be something like this: "That hour will increase/grow each day; that hour won't stop (growing) (ever more?)".*
> *My inference is supposing that you're speaking about a time shared with someone, and this is what the person says about it.*
> *But it's only an inference  , from Buenos Aires,and sorry my English too.*
> *Happy New Year!*


 Feliz ano nuevo Rayines y muchas gracias 
 You say 'prara' must be 'para'. and there is 'cada' before dia. OK. ı took my note. Seguiromos adalante


----------



## gisele73

I think it is: "ya no parará más" (it won't stop/it won't stop anymore), but I'm not sure because your question wasn't clear enough. I have the feeling you are talking about the movie "The Motorcycle Diaries" based on Che Guevara's notes, am I right?


----------



## mhp

You forgive me for not having read all the replies. But simply put:
"más interestante que lo que" is always wrong. Same as numers, when the comparison starts with "lo que" you MUST use "de". The same is true if you use "los que" or "las que".


----------



## Rayines

gisele73 said:
			
		

> I think it is: "ya no parará más" (it won't stop/it won't stop anymore), but I'm not sure because your question wasn't clear enough. I have the feeling you are talking about the movie "The Motorcycle Diaries" based on Che Guevara's notes, am I right?


*Por favor, Gisele, a qué parte de "Diario de Motocicleta" te refieres? Es interesante si se puede relacionar con el texto de adli.*

*(Moderadores: notaron que tendrían que cortar el thread a la altura de la pregunta de adli -que seguramente no se dio cuenta- aunque quedaría descolgada la respuesta de mhp, pues ésa sí se refiere a la pregunta original).*


----------



## gisele73

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Por favor, Gisele, a qué parte de "Diario de Motocicleta" te refieres? Es interesante si se puede relacionar con el texto de adli.*
> 
> *(Moderadores: notaron que tendrían que cortar el thread a la altura de la pregunta de adli -que seguramente no se dio cuenta- aunque quedaría descolgada la respuesta de mhp, pues ésa sí se refiere a la pregunta original).*


 
Hola Rayines 

No estoy segura, pero al leer el post de adli (muy confuso por cierto) vi que había escrito "Che" y la oración final me hizo recordar algo que creo haber oído en la película...pero puedo estar equivocada, no recuerdo qué parte.

Además yo también estaba pensando que este tema no tiene nada que ver con la pregunta original de este thread. En todo caso adli debió haber abierto otro thread, pero como es nuevo/a en el foro seguramente por eso no lo hizo.


----------



## Rayines

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Hola Rayines
> 
> No estoy segura, pero al leer el post de adli (muy confuso por cierto) vi que había escrito "Che" y la oración final me hizo recordar algo que creo haber oído en la película...pero puedo estar equivocada, no recuerdo qué parte.
> 
> Además yo también estaba pensando que este tema no tiene nada que ver con la pregunta original de este thread. En todo caso adli debió haber abierto otro thread, pero como es nuevo/a en el foro seguramente por eso no lo hizo.


*No, ya sé, se está refiriendo al "Hasta siempre...." que es el himno al Che...Estuviste muy observadora!...(Ahora lo busco en Google)   .*
*Ya lo busqué y no....en la canción no está.*


----------



## adli

Yes, I think it is 'parara mas' Thanks Adil  
It passes at the end of Hasta Siempre (song)   Che:
esa hora ira creciendo cada dia que pasa, esa hora ya no parara mas.
Is that exactly true?


----------



## adli

Yes, I think it is 'parara mas' Thanks Adil  
It passes at the end of Hasta Siempre (song)   Che:
esa hora ira creciendo cada dia que pasa, esa hora ya no parara mas.
Is that exactly true?


----------

